# Wait How Long Before Bottling Pear Wine?



## critterhunter (Nov 15, 2010)

We are about 5 to 6 weeks out in our pear wine. We have racked it 5 times if you count moving it from the primary to the secondary and #1. The reason why we've racked it this many times already is not because of it's clearity (it's fairly clear), but because this is our first time making wine and we were running the sediment through a mesh bag and thus ended up putting most of it back into the secondary. Just yesterday we racked it and this time didn't mess with the sediment, but rather just stuck that in a smaller bottle to see if we can derive more juice from it. The wine also had 6 pounds of white rasins in it so it's got a nice orange juice/apple cider/or somewhat bronze color to it. It's fairly clear or at least not real cloudy.

Anyway, with this racking we got all the sediment for the most part and are already happy with it's clearity. It's not crystal clear but I hear that doesn't really effect the taste so long as the primary sediment has mostly been removed? Yesterday we added 1 campden tablet, 1/2 teaspoon (or what that tablespoon...whatever it called for) per gallon of Sorbate to insure no future fermentation, and then added a couple cups of sugar because the original 10 pounds seems to all have been converted to alchohol as it's a very dry (non-sweet) wine at this time.

I'm wondering, if we are fairly satisfied with it's present clearity but wouldn't mind a bit more how long should we wait to bottle? Can't you age the wine just the same in the bottles? I'm mainly trying to figure out when we should bottle, should we add another Campden tablet when doing that, and how soon we can drink it? I'd like to get another batch of pear wine brewing in the secondary so can't we just age what we have now in bottles? If so, how long to wait before drinking?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 15, 2010)

I would go with using sparkaliod, cold stabilization, or filtration to clarify the wine. I would also wait to bottle.. 6 months minimum.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 15, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I would go with using sparkaliod, cold stabilization, or filtration to clarify the wine. I would also wait to bottle.. 6 months minimum.



Yup - i agree..


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2010)

6 Months min. I think you racked to fast in the begining. Best way is after your wine is dry and stabilized. once clearing agent is added wait 3-4 weeks then rack. Wait 2-3 weeks and rack again. ...


----------



## St Allie (Nov 15, 2010)

If you are going to bulk store it for 6 months before bottling, the sediment will drop out on its own in that time anyway. It's up to you whether you want to add clearing agents, you can pretty much just let time do the clearing.

Allie


----------



## jet (Nov 15, 2010)

I say bottle it as soon as it's clear. That being said, I'd give it another month to make sure no more sediment drops out.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 15, 2010)

The problem with bottleing before it's completely clear is that you will have sediment in the bottles later. So if you ever decide to gift it or share it you'll have that in the way.


----------



## critterhunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you telling me we have to wait 6 months before bottling and drinking this stuff? That's way longer than I want to have to wait to drink wine I'm making. I mean, isn't it just down to a matter of astetics (looks) so that it's as clear as possible and looks real pretty in the bottle? What I'm saying is how soon can we bottle and drink this stuff and have a reasonable expectation of it tasting good? Tastes fine to me now only 5 weeks out. The color is like a redish orange orange pop and not super cloudy. Put it this way. Last time we racked it (Sunday) I could see the black cap on the end of the siphoning cane about in the middle of the jug. Sure, it was fuzzy/cloudy looking but I'm into so long as it tastes good and will get me drunk, not so much just how clear we can make the stuff for the wow factor. Main reason is I only have one Carboy at this time and would like to start making another batch. Is there a distinction between jug and bottle aging? Meaning, can we bottle the stuff and let it improve in taste/clearity that way? Whats the pros and cons here. Mostly I'm asking a general question...How fast can you bottle and drink wine if looks isn't a big issue. I feel like a roughly 2 months or less from initial fermentation is about all I want to wait to bottle/drink wine. I'm just not that patient to be making stuff that can't be touched for half a year. Are any wines faster at this?


----------



## Brian (Nov 16, 2010)

You know what they say.. If YOU like the taste and don't care how it looks "drink it". Nobody else matters.. I will tell you that if you use a clearing agent (like Super Kleer) it will clear quickly then you can bottle it. Drink it whenever you want but it will get better with age. You are the judge of your own taste no rules when it comes to that.


----------



## Bailey (Nov 16, 2010)

If it tastes good, drink it. That's how I started. Try to save a bottle for a few months and taste it then - you will taste a difference.

While you're drinking the pear - get another batch going. Make it faster than you're drinking it. Once you've built up a backlog of a 6 month supply you'll be able to enjoy all of your wine even more. 

At least that's the way it's worked for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes 6 months. Now some have bottled in 4 but from my experience 6 months is better.
Fruit wines can take up to 12 months just like wine from grapes. 
If you are looking for a quick dringing wine get a "mist" kit. They are fruit flavored and quick to make.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 16, 2010)

Or Skeeter Pee! That'll help keep you outta the others so they can age... Or you might be to drunk to make the others.... But it'll be fun!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 16, 2010)

critterhunter said:


> Are you telling me we have to wait 6 months before bottling and drinking this stuff? That's way longer than I want to have to wait to drink wine I'm making. I mean, isn't it just down to a matter of astetics (looks) so that it's as clear as possible and looks real pretty in the bottle? What I'm saying is how soon can we bottle and drink this stuff and have a reasonable expectation of it tasting good? Tastes fine to me now only 5 weeks out. The color is like a redish orange orange pop and not super cloudy. Put it this way. Last time we racked it (Sunday) I could see the black cap on the end of the siphoning cane about in the middle of the jug. Sure, it was fuzzy/cloudy looking but I'm into so long as it tastes good and will get me drunk, not so much just how clear we can make the stuff for the wow factor. Main reason is I only have one Carboy at this time and would like to start making another batch. Is there a distinction between jug and bottle aging? Meaning, can we bottle the stuff and let it improve in taste/clearity that way? Whats the pros and cons here. Mostly I'm asking a general question...How fast can you bottle and drink wine if looks isn't a big issue. I feel like a roughly 2 months or less from initial fermentation is about all I want to wait to bottle/drink wine. I'm just not that patient to be making stuff that can't be touched for half a year. Are any wines faster at this?



If you are looking to make something to drink that'll get you drunk.. then yes you can drink it now.If that is your main criteria..you're good to go.

If looks isn't an issue, bottle it early and decant the wine before serving, to avoid the sediment. ( chilling it first, helps)

Yes there is a difference between jug and bottle aging..if you've aged it in bulk storage for up to or more than one year, once you bottle it.. the wine will have what we call 'bottle shock' and will need a minimum of 4 weeks before opening in a bulk stored wine.. more time is better though. If you bottle straight away you start the aging process from that date and need to leave it up to/or more than a year in the bottle.

A pear wine generally, would be palatable after 1 years aging.

If you want earlier drinking wines, I'd suggest skeeter pee or grapefruit wines.

Citrus wines are drinkable with a nice taste to them at 6 months old.

Allie


----------

